# SHOW US THE BIGGEST PUBLIC HOSPITAL IN YOUR COUNTRY.PUBLIC HOSPITALS



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hospital de Clínicas. is the bigger General Hospital in Montevideo, URUGUAY (One of the countries in Latin America with highest life levels)
Build in 1953, was the best hospital in the Americas. But now is one of the best in Americas.
Is not only a hospital, is a Universitary Hospital.
The attention in hospital is excellent and 100% free.
In the last years the hospital was in crisis of manteinsance, but now, is resurging and will back to be than before
The external photos that i will post, are old, when the facade of the hospital was ugly & without manteinsance, now the facade was 
develop again and now is really beautiful...black glass!

Is one of the best hospitals in Latin America, has 25 storeys.
In the hospital is cured people of all country & limit countries! because uruguay has one of the 
highest health public level in America.

The General Hospital has this sections:

University of Medicine of Public University in Uruguay!(The education here is free from childrens to university)
____________________________________________________________

And the hospital, without university, satisfies all this necessities and medical services
cerca de este esta el rosell de nios (agregar)
Emergency
Neonatology
Three clinic inside of general medicine
Dermatology
Endocrinology
Geriatrics
Hermatology
Nephrology
Neurology
Gastroenterology
Oncology
Psychology
Psychiatry
CTI
Physiatry
Sport medicine
Two clinics of general surgery
Cardiac surgery
Ginecology
Neurosurgery
Ophthalmology
Otolaryngology
Urology
Odontology
Plastic surgery
National Center of Burn (Injury)
Anesthesia center
Radiology
Nuclear medicine
Clinics laboratories
Electroencephalography
National Institute of Transplants and Donations
Toxicology Center
Laboratory of respiration

Close of that ospital, there is another excellent hospital for childrens only
This other hospital is amed "Pereira Rosell" & is one of the best in cure child.
Also is one of the hospitals that have less infant mortality. 
This hospital has 6 floors dedicated to childrens & mathers.

Photos of Hospital de Clínicas:

==inside photos==









































































==outside==

Acá van a ver la fachada antigua de hace unos tres po cuatro años atras (no encontre fotos de ahora)

















































































This draw for post in skyscraperpage, show the hospital with the actual and new facade.
The photos has the old facade.


----------



## Thorin (May 8, 2006)

Surely not the biggest in my country [Italy], but still very big.
Spedali Civili di Brescia.


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

this one Erasmus MC in rotterdam, the netherlands  building is 114meters high and build in the 60's 










picture stolen from hoogbouw010 

for more

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=156644&page=1

they will be building a 120meter building next to it soon.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

The largest hospital in Austria is the *AKH* (Allgemeines Krankenhaus) in *Vienna*. Thats somewhat like a simple "general hospital" in english. Its perceived to belong to the top hospitals in the world.


----------

